# Best time of the year to ski in Tahoe



## butterflyala (Feb 24, 2006)

Thinking of going to Tahoe in Jan/Feb 07. Are the roads okay enough to use a car or would I need a suv? Are there any weeks that I should stay away from due to crowds? 

Thanks and happy travels!


----------



## Brutie (Feb 25, 2006)

It just depends on what nature has to offer when you go. We've been up there in january when an suv was allowed and other times when suvs were required to have chains also. You cant predict the weather, its just one of those wait and see kinda things.

To me its always crowded up there but I definately wouldnt go on any major holiday. Where might you stay? We own at the Timber Lodge but have never used it, so cant give you any good info on it. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2006)

Depending on the conditions, you may be required to have an 1) SUV, 2) an SUV with snow tires, or 3) chains.  The Highway Patrol puts up road blocks and they won't let you proceed without the required equipment.  

At these road stops, there are entrepreneurs along the road who rent and install chains.  This is the easiest way to go.  

Another option is to stop at Wal-mart and buy the right chains on the way up, leave them in the box, and then return them on your way down the hill if you don't need them.  Rental car agencies don't usually provide chains because of the danger of damaging the car with improperly installed chains.  

Although we haven't had great snow this year, road closures are very common in the Tahoe area during the winter, especially going over the pass to reach Tahoe.  I would definitely rent a 4WD SUV with snow tires for a ski trip.

More info. -  http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/roadinfo/chcontrl.htm


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 25, 2006)

We were there (North Shore) last Christmas - New Years and the skiing wasn't good, not enough snow and the temperatures to warm.  However, a year ago, they had record snow fallduring that time period.  Luck of the draw.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 25, 2006)

It will be crowded during Presidents Day week.


----------



## sultan_sfo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Rental Cars*

One is not allowed to use chains on Rentals.
Interestingly enough, we have NEVER in the many many trips over the last 10 years, even in a heavy storm (latest Jan 2, 2007), been stopped about requiring chains on a 4WD with snow tires. This last time though they looked closely at the tires to make sure that the brand (they are trained to recognize) was in fact rated a snow tire. /Sultan


----------



## swift (Feb 27, 2006)

We just came back from snowboarding over Pres. Day weekend. Yes, it was very crowded but it was the only time we could manage for everyone to be there. The snow was fine. I would highly recomend at the very least a 4WD. I would avoid front wheel with chians. Big, wet hassel. Also, I wouldn't go any early than Pres. Day weekend. Feb seems to be a better month for snow.

JMO


----------

